# Swirly, burly, spalted mango



## SENC (Apr 28, 2014)

This is one of the coolest pieces of wood I've turned... lots of different colors and patterns along with all the dents, dings, and critter holes that a tortured piece of wood like this endures. Which brings up some input I'd like. Traditionally, I would have filled these flaws with CA and gone with a CA finish. But I'm finding I'm attracted to leaving these as-is, since they are part of the character of the wood. I'm not worried about stability, as this piece has been stabilized. So, for now anyway, it is simply finish sanded then buffed. The box elder call I posted yesterday is similar, in that it has knots and flaws left unfilled. What are your thoughts on this? Would you let a piece like this out of the door? How would you feel if you received this call with this finish in a trade? Thanks for your honest feedback!

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/IMG_20140428_185625_zpszus8flop.jpg

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/IMG_20140428_190342_zpsdwldd82k.jpg

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/IMG_20140428_190229_zps7x1lh8sv.jpg

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 28, 2014)

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/IMG_20140428_185803_zpsozfkyrf0.jpg

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/IMG_20140428_185449_zpsl4dav8gp.jpg

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/IMG_20140428_185327_zpstbqe1rou.jpg

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/IMG_20140428_185209_zps7pyqjrcv.jpg

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Apr 28, 2014)

I think its beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 28, 2014)

I agree Michael beat me to it- it is beautiful. Leave it- nature made it perfect!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 28, 2014)

I'd keep it, and have u make me another one since u messed up on this one...........








That is killer my friend !!!!! I have also wondered about leaving things unfilled and see how it was received .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 28, 2014)

I frequently leave little "flaws" showing. On the Black Olive drum I got a little upset because my finish filled one more than I wanted it to. I agree nature just works sometimes. I love it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Apr 28, 2014)

Keep it how it is! Many of the burl calls I have made are unfilled because thats how the people ordered them, they seem to love it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Apr 28, 2014)

_"How would you feel if you received this call with this finish in a trade?"_

So you're saying you want to trade...send it to me and I will tell you how I feel after receiving it. 

It looks great, I tend to use knots, wormholes, and other "defects" (as some see them) in pieces I make. To me these are character and help make each project unique.

But seriously, if you want it trade let me know. Ha ha ha.

Awesome work!

-jason

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Apr 28, 2014)

Great looking call!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 28, 2014)

Looks like crap! Send it to me Henry and I'll dispose of it!

Andrew

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## khobson (Apr 28, 2014)

I would leave it as is.....vintage-new....sounds like you should probably charge more for it!


----------



## James (Apr 28, 2014)

Very cool. Like it as is!


----------

